# Vuja de



## Metryq (Jul 21, 2012)

"Vujà dé"—when the recurrence is self-inflicted.

I ran across THE BIONIC WOMAN (1976-1978) at the library. The stories are not as sharp as I remembered, but then I was only 11 when the series first aired. Lindsay Wagner was looking fine, especially when "cosplaying" as an Arabian dancer in "Jaime and the King" or as an American Indian in "In This Corner, Jaime Sommers." (Hardly a "suit class" scenario.)

One episode that "borrowed" heavily from 2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY, COLOSSUS: THE FORBIN PROJECT and DR. STRANGELOVE was "Tomorrow Is Doomsday," which almost topped LOST IN SPACE for silly pseudo-science and Saturday morning camp.

And then there is "The Vega Influence" which "borrowed" so heavily from THE ANDROMEDA STRAIN that it filed the serial numbers off the movie footage and used it outright. (Hold that thought for a moment.) This episode featured recurring character Dr. Michael Marchetti, played by Rick Lenz (credited as Richard Lenz).

The AIRWOLF episode "Proof Through the Night" also made extensive use of footage from THE ANDROMEDA STRAIN—and featured Rick Lenz! Did these re-tread episodes ever make the actors cringe?


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 21, 2012)

Metryq said:


> Did these re-tread episodes ever make the actors cringe?


The bits of them capable of cringing (or, at least, showing it) had been surgically replaced, I believe.


----------

